# did avant-garde ooccured in ars Vetus, this is my one million dollars question?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*did avant-garde occured in ars Vetus, this is my one million dollars question?*

What troubadour or trouviere musiic is consider odd or experimental or rather more complex than it's era, if we talk about secular music of course, what sound odd for it'S time , like kilometric long track of ars vetus, this in itself is rare anonymeous motets(pronounced motés in french). So that about folk.

Pierre de la Croix would be an eligible candidate since he is a precursor of Philippe de viitry, but 13 century is foggy we dont know mutch about early classical composer , troubadour,, only sparse fews
we know Rudel,, Brule, el Sabio an some cameo appariton of interresting troubadours here and there on compilation, but what were the most advanced of there time.


----------

